# Schlafplatz gesucht Mittelrheintal



## Bener (10. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zwischen Bingen und Sankt Goar für eine Nacht, mitte Februar.

Was mir vorschwebt: Entweder eine Schutzhütte in der man problemlos ein Nachtlager aufschlagen kann, gerne etwas abgelegen und ungestört, aber nicht zu fern vom Rheinradweg.
Oder: Ein Forumsmitglied mit Couch, Dusche, Bierchen und Smalltalk.

Ersteres würde mir reichen, zweiteres wäre natürlich Jackpot!


----------



## arno¹ (10. Januar 2020)

kann doch nicht sein dass in der gegend noch nicht mal ne schutzhütte steht.

oder gibt es keinen platz im tal ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (10. Januar 2020)

Ich bin halt nicht ortskundig und hoffe auf Unterstützung und Ratschläge...


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Januar 2020)

Was verstehst Du unter Schutzhütte? Nur nen trockenen Unterstand, Typ überdachte Bushaltestelle (Schutzhütte "Am Morgenbachtal") oder eher ne Art Alpenvereinshütte (https://www.forsthaus-jägerhaus.de/ oder https://www.gerhardshoefe.de/)
Sind eher klassische Gasthöfe, aber "oben" auf den Höhen und sind auf jeden Fall ziemlich weit weg vom Rheinradweg (recht lange, zähe Anstiege um 500 Hm, Jägerhaus  von Bingen aus über Straße anfahren oder wie Gerhardshöfe, Gerhardshöfe über Straße "Zum Morgenbachtal").
Am Rhein gibts halt eher Campingplägze (https://www.campingplatz-marienort.de/) und Pensionen. Und die Jugendherberge Burg Stahleck bei Bacharach (https://www.diejugendherbergen.de/jugendherbergen/bacharach/portrait/)
Vielleicht hast Du ja aber Glück und findest nen Biker mit Bett.


----------



## Bener (12. Januar 2020)

@rhnordpool Biker mit Bett oder Sofa wäre mir tatsächlich am liebsten. 

Campingplatz oder Jugendherberge oder Pension werde ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen wollen. 

Die Schutzhütte am Morgenbachtal kommt meiner Vorstellung schon recht nah. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher,  ob ich die mit zweispurigem Hänger anfahren kann. Laut Karte gibt's unten eine Passage, die nur Pfad zu sein scheint. Weiß jemand genaueres? 

Ansonsten genau sowas, gern auch noch etwas weiter gen Norden...


----------



## rhnordpool (12. Januar 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Die Schutzhütte am Morgenbachtal kommt meiner Vorstellung schon recht nah. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich die mit zweispurigem Hänger anfahren kann.


Vom Rhein den Wanderweg durchs Morgenbachtal ist vermutlich noch gesperrt und am Anfang S2/S3, soweit mir bekannt (bins bisher nicht gefahren). Zufahrt durch den Ziehweg im Morgenbachtal runter vom Jägerhaus aus. Und am nächsten Tag gleichen Weg wieder zurück zum Jägerhaus und die Schotterstraße "Zum Morgenbachtal" runter nach Trechtinghausen. Das sollte alles gut mit Anhänger fahrbar sein.  Bleibt aber zäh und ein langer Umweg, wenn Du eigentlich den Rheinradweg fahren willst. Andere (nördlichere) Alternativen kenn ich leider nicht. Ist halt am Rhein entlang recht dicht besiedelt. Gleiches gilt für die wenigen Seitentäler. Einsam wirds daher erst oben auf den Höhenrücken, wobei die Anstiege meist lang und zäh sind (Schotter, 400-600 hm zwischen Bingen und Niederheimbach), weil die Hänge zum Rhein halt steil abfallen und recht hoch sind.

Generell: Wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie aktiv die Locals aus dem Mittelrheintal hier in diesem Lokalforum so sind, würd ich mir sicherheitshalber ein Zimmer/Bett in der Jugendherberge Burg Stahleck reservieren. Die ist recht gut besucht.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Januar 2020)

Mir ist da nichts bekannt, zumindest zw. Bingen und Bacharach.

Das Morgenbachtal kann man von unten nicht anfahren. Abgesehen davon, dass sowieso nur die Forstwirtschaft und vielleicht Jäger auf Waldwegen fahren dürfen.

Ich würde auch die DJH Stahleck nehmen. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bener (14. Januar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Morgenbachtal kann man von unten nicht anfahren. Abgesehen davon, dass sowieso nur die Forstwirtschaft und vielleicht Jäger auf Waldwegen fahren dürfen.


Äh... Also mit den Rad werde ich doch schon auf Waldwegen fahren dürfen?  ?

Fürs übernachten möchte ich nicht zahlen wollen. Notfalls werde ich mir ne Kiesbank am Rhein suchen und wild mein Zelt aufschlagen. Ich hatte allerdings gehofft, mein Zelt daheim lassen zu können, falls ich was überdachtes finden könnte.


----------



## Bener (14. Januar 2020)

Ok, mal nen paar konkrete Anfragen:

Kennt jemand die Hütte oberlhalb von Rheindiebach?
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/50.03888/7.79010


Ist der Sportplatz bei Trechtinghausen zugänglich und gibt es überdachte Bereiche? Tribüne?
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/50.01503/7.83377


Oberhalb von Bacharach sind in der Karte einige Hütten in den Weinbergen eingezeichnet. Kennt jemand diese Hütten? Würde sich eine eignen zum Übernachten?
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/50.06022/7.75913


Bei Oberwesel gibts noch ne Hütte oben am Hang. Zwar nen paar Hömes, aber nicht zu weit weg vom Rhein. 
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/50.09224/7.74506


----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Äh... Also mit den Rad werde ich doch schon auf Waldwegen fahren dürfen?  ?


Dann habe ich den zweispurigen Hänger falsch interpretiert


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Januar 2020)

@Bener Zu Deinen Fragen kann ich leider nichts Substantielles antworten. Aber danke für die verlinkten Karten. Opentopomap kannte ich noch nicht. Die Darstellung gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2020)

Thrread über Online-Karten: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/online-topos.366704/


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Januar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Thrread über Online-Karten:


Danke.


----------



## Bener (19. Januar 2020)

Ok, ich glaube, ich habe meinen Schlafplatz gefunden!

Ich werde wohl die Grillhütte "Am Sauzahn" nutzen, falls sich nichts anderes mehr ergibt.

Es scheint ein großzügiges Dach zu geben, genug Möglichkeiten zu sitzen und zu kochen und ich bin nicht direkt auf dem Präsentierteller!

Wenn jemand Lust hat, über Besuch freu ich mich! Den genauen Tag bitte per PN erfragen. Denn der Besuch sollte nicht zu überraschend auftauchen! 


https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/50.08568/7.75524


----------



## Bener (19. Januar 2020)

@Alpine Maschine Die Planung konkretisiert sich!


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Januar 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich habe meinen Schlafplatz gefunden!


 Wahrscheinlich mit Spitzenausblick aufs Rheintal und Sonnenaufgang. Na denn, gute Nacht.


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2020)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie "entspannt" Du da mit Deinem Hänger hinkommen möchtest. Von rechts kommend sind es 150Hm über einen Wanderweg, nicht zu fahren. Von links kommend sind es 200Hm zuerst Straße, dann Schotter/Waldweg.

In der Stadtmauer von Oberwesel gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich im Turm niederzulassen. Feuer ist aber verboten ! Ansonsten geht es vom Rhein aus immer recht steil nach oben, das willst Du mit Deinem Hänger nicht fahren.

Ich muß mal schauen wo mir noch etwas einfällt...tatsächlich ist dort schwer etwas zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (19. Januar 2020)

Also mir fällt nur das hier ein https://www.komoot.de/highlight/449634 . Es müsste ungefähr hier sein https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.96349/7.91158 . Leider finde ich keine näheren Infos darüber.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Januar 2020)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Also mir fällt nur das hier ein https://www.komoot.de/highlight/449634 . Es müsste ungefähr hier sein https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.96349/7.91158 . Leider finde ich keine näheren Infos darüber.


Kommt vermutlich zu früh.
Ist oberhalb von Bingen und auch ein langer, ziemlich steiler Anstieg auf Asphalt.
Wär aber ne Alternative, falls Bener schon in Bingen merkt, daß es zu weit und zu anstrengend zu seinem Platz werden dürfte (oder ihm die Lust am Weiterfahren im Dauerregen bei Gegenwind vergangen ist  )
Dürfte aber generell stärker frequentiert sein als Bener´s Vorschlag. Immerhin kommt man mit dem Auto da hoch.
Einige Bilder gibts auf Google Street View


----------



## woersdorfer (20. Januar 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Kommt vermutlich zu früh.
> Ist oberhalb von Bingen und auch ein langer, ziemlich steiler Anstieg auf Asphalt.
> Wär aber ne Alternative, falls Bener schon in Bingen merkt, daß es zu weit und zu anstrengend zu seinem Platz werden dürfte (oder ihm die Lust am Weiterfahren im Dauerregen bei Gegenwind vergangen ist  )
> Dürfte aber generell stärker frequentiert sein als Bener´s Vorschlag. Immerhin kommt man mit dem Auto da hoch.
> Einige Bilder gibts auf Google Street View


Wenn er aus Richtung Ockenheim hoch fährt ist es nicht so wild. Die Straße ist von da nicht so steil wie das letzte Stück der Rochusallee, und er muss nicht quer durch die Stadt. Ich denke auch das zu fortgeschrittener Stunde im Februar nicht so viel los sein wird. Aber es ist evtl. etwas zu früh auf der Strecke, da hast du recht.


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2020)

Er kommt ja nicht von Ockenheim sondern von Ingelheim und macht ein Flußtour. Daher müßte er an der Bäckerei Lüning die Serpentinen hochfahren, nicht unbedingt ein Spaß.  Und oben dann rechts Richtung Tennisplatz.
Wie ich schon sagte, es geht bekanntlich aus dem Tal heraus überall nur hoch. Ich fahre die Strecke nach Oberwesel wirklich oft, aber mir kommt einfach nichts in den Sinn was am Wasser liegt. Im Sommer wäre es wurscht, die 2 Strandbäder wären kein Problem. Und in den Orten gibt es nichts. Nach den Orten geht es immer einige 100Hm nach oben, mal flach, mal steil.
Er will ja auch bewußt nicht zu weit weg vom Wasser. Da kann man ihn keine 10Km / 400Hm hochscheuchen. In den Weinbergen gibt es immer wieder Wingertshäuschen, aber nur mit Strecke/Hm.


----------



## rhnordpool (20. Januar 2020)

@filiale : Kennst Du den Sportplatz von Trechtinghausen? 
Bener hat ja auch mal den vorgeschlagen. Sollte, was Entfernung / Hm vom Rheinradweg betrifft, halbwegs passabel erreichbar sein. Auf Google Maps siehts eigentlich auch ganz gut aus mit dem ganzen Wald ringsum. Nur, obs irgendwo ne Überdachung fürn trockenes Schlafplätzchen gibt, kann man nicht ausmachen.
Kannst Du vielleicht dazu was sagen?


----------



## Bener (20. Januar 2020)

Hey, hier geht's ja endlich los... 

Ich schau mir das morgen nach der Arbeit mal in Ruhe an, lasst euch bis dahin nicht stören, bitte....


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2020)

Dann kann er gleich auf den Campingplatz ins Toi Häuschen   Oder er findet noch einen verlassenen Wohnwagen


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2020)

Mit Blinkherz beschddede


----------



## Bener (21. Januar 2020)

Moin!

Der Rochusberg ist auf jeden Fall als Notfallplan im Hinterkopf, die Bilder sehen auch gemütlich aus. Allerdings scheint es doch etwas zivilisationsnah. Und tatsächlich etwas früh auf der Tagesetappe. Das würde Tag 2 unnötig in die Länge ziehen!

Die Sauzahnhütte lacht mich bislang immer noch am meisten an. Die Hömes dorthin werde ich wohl oder übel ertragen müssen, aber die Erwartung eines warmen Mahles und mehrerer kühler Biere lässt das etwas erstrebenswerter erscheinen.


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2020)

Wo ist denn der ungefähre Anfang der Reise und wo das Ende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (22. Januar 2020)

Nähe Weinheim nach Nähe Mönchengladbach, 3 Etappen...


----------



## luchslistig (22. Januar 2020)

unter www.overpass-turbo.eu habe ich folgendes gefunden:






es gibt sicherlich einige Unterstände in der Nähe, die dir nützlich sein könnten....


----------



## ploerre (5. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mal hier oben gepennt, mit Hammock: https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/50.00673/7.84827
Aufstieg war pervers, Aussicht hammer. Nachts alle 5 Minuten ein Güterzug, dazu permanentes Dröhnen der Schiffsmotoren.
Kann man mal machen, wer Rheinradweg kaufte, kaufte auch Industrie und Natur auf engstem Raum.

Am nächsten Morgen Ausschlag wegen irgendwelcher Raupen.


----------



## ploerre (5. Februar 2020)

Achso, also wenns kein Act sein soll, würd ich mich tatsächlich einfach zw. Ingelheim und Bingen ans Ufer werfen.


----------



## Bener (5. Februar 2020)

@ploerre Danke für den Tip. Sieht mir aber schlecht machbar aus mit Hänger. Scheint nur Trail/Pfad zu sein da hoch? 

Wegen Raupen muss ich mir wohl weniger Sorgen machen.

Aussicht hätte ich gern. Wird wohl auch möglich sein in meiner anvisierten Grillhütte. Wird mich halt auch Jeoven kosten. Um Schiffe und Züge werde ich vermutlich nicht rumkommen. Werde ich überleben.


----------



## Bener (5. Februar 2020)

Ufer? Bei dem Wasserstand scheint es gerade wohl kaum Ufer zu geben.  Das sieht in 2 Wochen vielleicht schon wieder anders aus. Falls mich aus dem Augenwinkel nen lauschiges Plätzchen anlacht, könnte das also auch passieren. Allerdings nur, wenn kein Regen vorhergesagt ist. Zelt bleibt daheim, denn Sauzahnhütte ist überdacht.


----------



## ploerre (6. Februar 2020)

Achso, ja stimmt.  Hab die Flusslagen grad nicht so auf dem Schirm und auch nicht gecheckt, daß das jetzt bald schon sein wird.

Du hast dich ja schon auf einen coolen Standort eingeschossen.. bei der Topografie muß man sich seine Aussicht halt erarbeiten. Ich würd so weit wie es geht Asphalt fahren und der Rest.. bissl Abenteuer muß auch sein. 

Ja, da wo ich war, ist ein Steiler Karrenweg / Hohlweg. Geht mit Hänger nur unter absoluter Leidensbereitschaft, schiebend. War jetzt nicht so der Supertipp aber ne lustige Erinnerung. Viel Spaß!


----------



## woersdorfer (7. Februar 2020)

Ich befürchte bei der aktuellen Hochwasserlage wirst du nicht ganz so viel Spass haben. Leider finde ich im Netz keine Infos über aktuelle Sperrungen, aber so wie der Rhein im Moment aussieht kann es sein dass es probleme geben kann.


----------



## Bener (7. Februar 2020)

Da mach ich mir keine so großen Sorgen. Sind ja noch knapp 10 Meter. Der Scheitelpunkt in Koblenz war zum Beispiel in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag schon durch, Pegel ist fallend.

Maximal Schlamm/Treibgut auf den Wegen könnte mich etwas einbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (7. Februar 2020)

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


----------



## Bener (7. Februar 2020)




----------



## Bener (7. Februar 2020)

Wobei...  ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2020)

Du rulez datt Dingens schon! ☝??


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2020)

Mach mal bitte was davon auf 1 Strava sichtbar, dann kann ich als d1 noiästähr Follower mal luuren...wann bims du beim Delphi? Eventuell könnt ich mal Hallo sagen kommen...?


----------



## Bener (7. Februar 2020)

Delphi?? -> PN

Wer vertrauenswürdig ist, bekommt nen Link mit Liveposition per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (8. Februar 2020)

Also ich war gerade einmal in Bingen. Der Weg neben der Autobahn zwischen Bingen-Kempten und Ingelheim (bis zu der Autobahnbrücke) steht unter Wasser und ist zur Zeit nicht befahrbar. Ist aber glaube ich auch eine Flutwiese. Den Bereich könntest du aber umfahren. Wenn zwischen Bingen und Koblenz die Strecke überschwemmt ist wirst du aber Schwierigkeiten haben den Bereich zu umfahren.


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2020)

Bin gerade nicht fahrbereit, aber die B9 sollte offen sein. Da will niemand besonders mit Hänger langfahren (wegen der Autos), wäre aber ein Plan C wenn es auf dem Radweg neben der Gleise nicht geht. Ansonsten kann man von Ingelheim entspannt über das Schwimmbad nach Bingen Gaulsheim fahren. Dort auf der Hauptstrasse nach Kempten. Und dann weiter auf der B9. Ist aber viel Auto-Verkehr. Na mal abwarten. Ist ja noch ein wenig hin. Kinder bis 12 Jahre dürfen auch auf dem Bürgersteig fahren....Bener, Du bist 11 Jahre, gell ?


----------



## woersdorfer (9. Februar 2020)

Ich denke bis Bingen wird für ihn nicht das Problem werden, da gibt es immer Möglichkeiten. Aber ich glaube dananch kann es schwierig werden. Auch die andere Rheinseite ist da auch keine Alternative. Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage, ich denke wir drücken ihm alle die Daumen.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Februar 2020)

Unglaublich, mit welcher Fürsorge und Hingabe hier diese logistisch kaum zu bewältigende Etappe am Rhein entlang diskutiert wird. Das ist an Spannung kaum zu überbieten


----------



## Bener (9. Februar 2020)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Also ich war gerade einmal in Bingen.


Danke für die Info!

Kannst Du ungefähr abschätzen, wie hoch das Wasser da steht? Bzw wie weit der Pegel zur Befahrbarkeit noch sinken müsste?


----------



## woersdorfer (9. Februar 2020)

An dieser Stelle steht das Wasser auch noch längere Zeit nach Rückgang des Hochwassers. Wie filiale schon geschrieben hat kannst du die Stelle aber ohne großen Umweg umfahren. Ich halte eher den weiteren Velauf des Weges für kritisch, aber da kenne ich mich nicht gut genug aus. Weiter als bis St. Goar bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass da einigen Stellen unter Wasser stehen.


----------



## Bener (9. Februar 2020)

Naja, Irgendwie werde ich schon durchkommen. Urlaub ist genehmigt, Termin hab ich auch einen. Also *muss* ich. Egal wie... ?


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Unglaublich, mit welcher Fürsorge und Hingabe hier diese logistisch kaum zu bewältigende Etappe am Rhein entlang diskutiert wird. Das ist an Spannung kaum zu überbieten



Also eigentlich braucht Bener einen Old-Trapper als Fährten- und Spurenleser um am Rhein entlang zu fahren und den Weg zu finden.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Februar 2020)

Immerhin bracht Bener sich um die Schlafplätze keine Gedanken machen. die liegen alle garantiert oberhalb der Wasserlinie


----------



## ploerre (17. Februar 2020)

ist das noch aktuell? 
Rheinradweg zw. Mainz und Bingen ist wieder komplett fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (17. Februar 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> ist das noch aktuell?


Nein. Guckst Du hier: 





						Mit Rrrresturlaub ins Rrrrheinland
					

Gegenwind seit Mainz.  Sollte jetzt besser gehen. Entweder Windschatten oder Wind schräg von hinten.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ploerre (17. Februar 2020)

sozusagen 3-4 Stunden zu spät. Wird wohl grad seinen Schlafplatz suchen.


----------



## Bener (17. Februar 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> sozusagen 3-4 Stunden zu spät. Wird wohl grad seinen Schlafplatz suchen.


Suche gerade Zuflucht vorm unwetter unter einer Brücke. Noch etwa 8 km bis zum Schlafplatz.


----------



## ploerre (17. Februar 2020)

Was wäre eine Tour ohne Abenteuer. Viel glück noch!


----------

